# Is This Book Any Good??



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'd like some opinions from those who read this book.
It's a bit costly, so I want to make sure if it's worth paying the money.


http://www.amazon.com/Slipper-Orchids-Paphiopedilum-Secrets-Revealed/dp/1426920083


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2015)

First I've every heard or seen of it. I have many but not this one. Who is the author?


----------



## edkravcik (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a copy

. If I recall this book is listed at $250 or so a copy. I found it online for $20 plus shipping so I took a chance

Even at $20 I would not buy this book again. Terrible print, worse quality paper and zero content compared to the classic Paph books. 

IMHO Do not waste your money


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 18, 2015)

I think the tip-off is in the first sentence of the description. "This book should not be seen as a work of science..."


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> First I've every heard or seen of it. I have many but not this one. Who is the author?



It says Bruno Friesen.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2015)

edkravcik said:


> I have a copy
> 
> . If I recall this book is listed at $250 or so a copy. I found it online for $20 plus shipping so I took a chance
> 
> ...



Are you sure?
I have never seen this book offered for under $200 even for a used one.
It sounds like a big thick book loaded with photos and such.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2015)

I find it curious that there is no review or sample pages for this book on Amazon. Rather unusual, I think.


----------



## chris20 (Nov 18, 2015)

Your local public library could probably borrow it for you via interlibrary loan; that way you could look at it for free.


----------



## edkravcik (Nov 18, 2015)

I purchased it on a book site that I used to check regularly. It popped up one day as 95% off. 

I assumed it was a remainder so I purchased one. The day after I purchased the price shot up again and never dropped

As for the book's size. It is physically big and has lots of pages. Unfortunately that is because there is little content on most pages I could have provided more useful info in a small pamphlet 

Anyone who lives near me is welcome to borrow my copy. However caveat emptor to those with deep pockets


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 19, 2015)

I see. Thanks.
Good thing you didn't have to spend a lot of money.


----------

